# Bessacar E465 en route heating.



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

hi, does this machine have en route heating :?: and how does it work :?: does not get a mention in any manuals :? p.s. where do they hide the leisure battery


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

took a while, it does :!: and found it 8)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

now I would like to know what the system is please.as I would like our next one to have it, as it is not an afterfit.
Unless anyone knows better. :?: :?: :?: please.


cabby


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

cabby said:


> now I would like to know what the system is please.as I would like our next one to have it, as it is not an afterfit.
> Unless anyone knows better. :?: :?: :?: please.
> 
> cabby


It is a securomotion regulator and a burst protected hose between the bottle and the regulator - the regulator and hose having green push buttons on them. This allows the gas boiler / heater to be used en route.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Another possible answer to Daveil's question: _*hi, does this machine have en route heating *_

Our Coral has 'en-route' heating in the form of a second matrix, taking heat from the engine coolant. This matrix is under the passenger table and ideally placed to keep passengers very warm in winter. There have been times when we've had it turned on for just the two of us!! :roll: :wink:

I believe Chausson offer a similar solution.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

here it is :

http://www.truma.com/uk/en/gas-supply/overview-gas-pressure-regulators-drive.php

Jan


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

mine is what ray said 8)


----------

